# MUDDY GIRLS!



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, so there is only one photo of muddy girls. And it's at the bottom. So you have to look at the rest of them first! HA! 

But seriously, my fire dept. had our annual mud races on saturday. Over 80 wheelers raced, and we have about 400 spectators show up. All in all, we did pretty good. I was the photographer for the day. Here are a few shots, just for fun. C&C if you wish. 

Excuse the watermarks. I pulled these from the gallery where they are for sale. I'm too lazy to upload them again to a hidden gallery with no watermarks. 

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)





5.) This guy has about $30,000 into his wheeler. Mud Racing is all he does. Just imagine the camera gear that could buy... 





6.) 





7.)


----------



## mishele (Aug 15, 2011)

There is no excuse for that watermark......lol
I would comment on your shots if I could see them.......
A+++ on the title though!!!


----------



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> There is no excuse for that watermark......lol
> I would comment on your shots if I could see them.......
> A+++ on the title though!!!



Haha the thing is, compared to the photographers that I compete against in my area, my watermark is nothing. 

This one was designed to go on baseball photos, where everything is generally a lighter color, and it became VERY transparent. This is my first time trying it on darker photos. Clearly need to make a new one when i get time.


----------



## sierramister (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a matter of personal preference, but I usually think to myself that action shots should be oriented the direction of the action.  Like in 3 and 4 I would have landscaped the orientation so as to see the mud trail leading in and out.  Not a criticism, just my own personal taste that I thought I would share.


----------



## shortpants (Aug 15, 2011)

I never complain about watermarks but yours is pretty obnoxious. I want to see your pictures, they look decent, but I can't get past the giant bullseye on all of them.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 15, 2011)

I am the host of a little league motorsports fan page, I was going to steal these invaluable images and illegally post them there, but I couldn't! Could you please remove the watermarks?


----------



## MTVision (Aug 15, 2011)

I say this all the time but you could use a small watermark and put in a spot where it can't get cropped out - next to persons head. That is way too big and takes up the whole picture.


----------



## amandalee (Aug 15, 2011)

Agreed on the watermark... I think if you are too lazy to re-upload it then most people will be too lazy to comment on the pictures...


----------



## Railphotog (Aug 15, 2011)

Great watermark!  What's the rest of the stuff behind it?

U G L Y


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 15, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> Great watermark!  What's the rest of the stuff behind it?
> 
> U G L Y



There is stuff behind it?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet watermark.......you in the design business?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2011)

That's what a watermark is for.   Nice photos Destin.  Where is the nip slip?  Lol. Jk.


----------

